# Doing a box and landing it



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

well just keep going forward and commit to it. also try mastering ollies on flat then learning how to ollie on and off of boxs.

as for the landing problem i like to land flat base or heel edge

i underlined heel edge because the only time i land on it is for spins


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

When you are hitting boxes make sure you are stacked over your board and have flexion in your ankles and knees. For landings be sure to land with bent knees and flex them even more to suck up the landing. This is especially necessary when try to land in the rutted out landings that form most often after the beginner boxes in the park since they get hit most often.

For more detailed instructions check out snowolf's vids here http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html
And check out the videos at snowprofessor.com

These are great videos for beginners because they go into great detail on the basics.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

alecdude88 said:


> well just keep going forward and commit to it. also try mastering ollies on flat then learning how to ollie on and off of boxs.
> 
> as for the landing problem i like to land flat base or heel edge
> 
> i underlined heel edge because the only time i land on it is for spins


Dont worry about landing on an edge yet, this is only to stop your momentum while spinning. Just try to land smoothly on a flat base and ride it out clean.


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

GC24 said:


> Dont worry about landing on an edge yet, this is only to stop your momentum while spinning. Just try to land smoothly on a flat base and ride it out clean.


yeah i tried to make that point but your advice was better than mine 

also the faster you hit it generally the easier it will be. but if you are going to fast you may freak out and wipe out so just be fearless


----------



## SteveyWonder (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. I was hitting the box abit slow because I was scared but I never hurt myself falling on that box so I'm going to try and speed it up next time. I guess I'll have to get the hang of it. I'll try and go to Bear ASAP because it's getting warmer and warmer.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

also look past the end of the box. This will help your balance. A little faster as mentioned may help. I also just started boxes and I found it best for me to ollie off the end of the box. Helped me to bring my board up/off in control and to absorb the landing.

The tip from many members look down the feature (box) made it easier as well. I wasn't watching the end of the box coming up on me, seemed to help me.

It's exciting hitting your 1st ever feature WELL :thumbsup:
Hope this helps
-Slyder


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Problem I have is there's always a HOLE at the far end of features. Not like the natural slope- like somebody took a shovel and dug out 18" in about a three foot circle around the end. So even if you give it a small ollie coming off, you're feet just disappear when they should hit snow. I've seen LOTS of crashes, and had a few myself because of it. Sucks when you nail a box perfectly and there's nowhere to land...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Phenix_Rider said:


> Problem I have is there's always a HOLE at the far end of features. Not like the natural slope- like somebody took a shovel and dug out 18" in about a three foot circle around the end. So even if you give it a small ollie coming off, you're feet just disappear when they should hit snow. I've seen LOTS of crashes, and had a few myself because of it. Sucks when you nail a box perfectly and there's nowhere to land...


where do you ride?


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

MauiWowie said:


> where do you ride?


Seven Springs and the Wisp.


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

Keep your knees bent.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

SteveyWonder said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I was hitting the box abit slow because I was scared but I never hurt myself falling on that box so I'm going to try and speed it up next time. I guess I'll have to get the hang of it. I'll try and go to Bear ASAP because it's getting warmer and warmer.


IMO, falling on even the smallest park obstacles can be really dangerous relatively compared to normal snow for obvious reasons. Don't get too "uncareful" with these features.

Anyway's if you catch an edge on a box it could be your board. Jib boards... or boards with jib tunes...often have some form of "raised" edge" where the corner is not completely flush with the ground during flat basing. Some people "bevel" it themselves and some even "detune" the edges...i.e. file it down a bit to dull it. Newer boards ship with part of the base "convex" to raise it even more off the flat compared to a traditional bevel. There are a whole bunch of ways and "hot technologies" that achieve this. Maybe someone will make a concave mold to rase the entire base off the snow for some reason in the opposite fad. Who knows.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Believe it or not its alot harder to keep your balance when you are going slow anyway, so your actually setting yourself up to fall more, and from my experience the most painfall falls for me have all been when Im going slow because they seem to be the ones where you come straight down on your tailbone.


----------



## SteveyWonder (Feb 18, 2010)

I went to Bear last night and I finally did it. The first 2 tries I fell on the landings since the drop on the box was a bit higher than last time, but on the 3rd try I finally got it and I can land it every time now. Also worked on going on the box faster and bending my knees more to absorb any shock. 

I'm going next weekend and I'm going to be in the park probably the entire time, since last night it was me and a friend just riding down the blues. I'm going to hit the box a lot more and then try to do a rail or something else. It feels really good when you try and try something then finally do it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

im relativly (sp?) new to snowboarding ( only been 8 times this season and just starting but im pretty good) but when ever i hit rails boxes or jumps i always just try to land over my board with my knees bent usually flat based or edge it really depends on what you feel comfortable with


----------

